
Bitcoin’s 9M% Rise This Decade Leaves the Skeptics Aghast - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-31/bitcoin-s-9-000-000-rise-this-decade-leaves-the-skeptics-aghast
======
aazaa
> Projections for the next decade abound. In the 2020s, mass adoption is
> surely to take off, they say. Blockchain technology will revolutionize and
> solve every problem in the world. On the other hand, regulatory scrutiny is
> likely to intensify, with central bankers paying closer attention than ever
> before.

The thing that makes Bitcoin so confusing for many people is that it solves
problems most people don't consider problems - yet. It's a form of electronic
money without a state or central authority - the first and most important
example. Its existence means that it's possible to do things with money that
were previously impossible.

Whenever a new technology makes something possible that wasn't previously,
pundits note how poorly-suited it is to do things that are already being done
with other products. They tend to be blind to those things that can now be
done that weren't previously possible.

Bitcoin doesn't require mass adoption as a payment network to succeed. It just
needs to fill one or more niches that no other form of money can fill.

Given the increasing normalization of mass surveillance and sanction-driven US
foreign and domestic policy, it's not that much of a stretch to see the role
Bitcoin will play in the world ahead.

Censorship-resistant money is going to be a very big deal by 2030, and Bitcoin
is currently positioned to be the center of that universe.

